# Hyatt Piñon Pointe Resale Purchase Timeline



## echino (Sep 21, 2017)

June 12 - sent first inquiry to an ad on TUG
July 10 - agreed on price with the seller and signed agreement sent to LT Transfers
July 12 - ROFR sent to Hyatt
August 14 - ROFR waived
August 28 - deed sent to county for electronic recording, received recorded deed same day, transfer package sent to Hyatt
September 20 - transfer complete

One hiccup is that the home week reservation did not transfer despite it being in the agreement and on a separate document requesting existing reservation to be transferred to the new owner. The reservation was cancelled and points deposited in my new Hyatt account. I called Hyatt and they reinstated the reservation, with a new number, so all is good in the end.


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Excellent and congrats!  We were first timers in Sedona last week, it was phenomenal!  We will be going back, probably annually.  What week did you purchase, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## echino (Sep 21, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Excellent and congrats!  We were first timers in Sedona last week, it was phenomenal!  We will be going back, probably annually.  What week did you purchase, if you don't mind me asking?



Week 11, which is silver and therefore was cheap. Interestingly, next week 12 is platinum and expensive. Week 11 always falls on school spring break for our kids, so we bought to use and not to trade. We were in Arizona last year in March and it was fantastic. We visited Sedona and Havasupai - it's just unreal!


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Sep 21, 2017)

Congrats! Adore Sedona and have been there for the last 4 years


----------



## Kal (Sep 21, 2017)

echino said:


> June 12 - sent first inquiry to an ad on TUG
> July 10 - agreed on price with the seller and signed agreement sent to LT Transfers
> July 12 - ROFR sent to Hyatt
> August 14 - ROFR waived
> ...


May the vortex be with you!


----------



## Panina (Sep 22, 2017)

echino said:


> Week 11, which is silver and therefore was cheap. Interestingly, next week 12 is platinum and expensive. Week 11 always falls on school spring break for our kids, so we bought to use and not to trade. We were in Arizona last year in March and it was fantastic. We visited Sedona and Havasupai - it's just unreal!


Congratulations, that was a great find for you, enjoy!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice going! We also own at Sedona (Christmas Week) and just love it there. One of the pluses of owning Week 11--if you're so inclined--is that you can sandwich your stay between one or two weekends in Scottsdale/Phoenix to see a couple of Spring Training baseball games. It's a ton of fun, very low-key, and no matter how bad your team is, during that time of year *everyone* is tied for first place!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 22, 2017)

outstanding win win!

one TUG member gets an great deal on a resale timeshare.

other TUG member gets to unload an unwanted timeshare!


----------



## sts1732 (Sep 22, 2017)

Congrats on your new TS. We own wk. 37 which is up coming next week. As Brian so eloquently put in a past post.........."looking forward to wearing my POOL LOUNGING" OFFICAL TUG tshirt.....


----------



## Rcsting (Sep 25, 2017)

I just noticed a Pinon Pointe week 9 for sale on this site at a pretty good price.  Does Hyatt have to approve the sale ? Still learning this stuff.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 25, 2017)

You know something funny?  When I was looking at reviews of Hyatt Pinon Pointe, I saw some people saying it needed updated.  What?  It's supposed to have that Arizona mountain feel to it.  It was rather cabin-like and I loved it.  I would love to go again, but maybe in about five years.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 25, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You know something funny?  When I was looking at reviews of Hyatt Pinon Pointe, I saw some people saying it needed updated.  What?  It's supposed to have that Arizona mountain feel to it.  It was rather cabin-like and I loved it.  I would love to go again, but maybe in about five years.


I agree, Rick. The decor is current--not modernistic, but with a mountain feel, because...guess what? The resort is in the mountains! It's a beautiful resort, and beautifully maintained.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 25, 2017)

Rcsting said:


> I just noticed a Pinon Pointe week 9 for sale on this site at a pretty good price.  Does Hyatt have to approve the sale ? Still learning this stuff.


Hyatt has right of first refusal. They seem to be taking back  a lot of Florida resorts and low priced 2200 weeks. It's worth a try though. Good luck!


----------



## youknowthenight (Sep 25, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Hyatt has right of first refusal. They seem to be taking back  a lot of Florida resorts and low priced 2200 weeks. It's worth a try though. Good luck!


Is it 30 days or 30 business days that they have for ROFR?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 25, 2017)

youknowthenight said:


> Is it 30 days or 30 business days that they have for ROFR?


I believe it is business days


----------



## youknowthenight (Sep 29, 2017)

FYI, Hyatt exercised ROFR on a EOY diamond 2bd at 5k.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 29, 2017)

youknowthenight said:


> FYI, Hyatt exercised ROFR on a EOY diamond 2bd at 5k.


AZ was just registered as a sate eligible for the new portfolio program so they may be trying to build up their inventory


----------



## Kal (Sep 29, 2017)

youknowthenight said:


> FYI, Hyatt exercised ROFR on a EOY diamond 2bd at 5k.


What property?


----------



## youknowthenight (Sep 29, 2017)

Pinon Pointe


----------

